# 360er+140er zu wenig?



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Hi, 
Ich hab ja wie in der Signatur zu sehen ein 800D Gehäuse. Ich habe den Computer fast so wie er ist gebraucht gekauft und die Wakü war schon vorinstalliert.

Bestandteile:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump 49077 Pumpe+AGB
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 6990 Serie Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 6990 Serie 12493 Grakakühler+Backplate
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10335 CPUkühler
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator 35181 140er Radi
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041 360Radi
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Flieanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" Flieanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" 71021 Durchflussanzeiger+Filter

Der große Radi sitzt oben und der kleine hinten außen. Ein 140er Lüfter bläst von unten, einer saugt frische Luft durch den 140er Radi an und 3x120er(aerocool shark) Lüfter pusten durch den 360er raus. (Die Lüfter sind mit ner nesteq lüftersteuerung getrimmt, laufen alle mit 850-1000U/min.)

Wenn ich mich hier so durcharbeite, lese ich in dem Forum immer nur von Usern mit super Temps. Doch meine Temps sind nich wirklich so pralle, jedenfalls nich wie ich mir von ner WaKü erwartet habe....
(Pumpe+AGB->Durchflussanzeiger->Graka->140er Radi->CPU->360er Radi->AGB+Pumpe)

Im Idle hab ich knapp 40°C auf der CPU und Gpu, bei einer Wassertemperatur von 33°C. (42er Multi und 1,25Vcore)

Mit BF3 krieg ich das Wasser auf 44°C hoch °_°!!!

und was mich richtig stört is das ich mit Prime die cpu auf 65°C kriege, hab den Kühler auch schon ab gehabt und WLP kontrolliert, aber das sieht alles gut aus. okay er ist auch oced, aber ich dachte immer wakü is bombe....

oder kann es sein das die wakü hier an ihre grenzen kommt und ich evtl noch nen radiator integrieren sollte? vlt ein 140er in den zwischenboden, bzw von den slim Radis auf richtige wechseln? oder kanns sein, dass der durchfluss zu gering ist? dürfte bei der pumpe ja eigentlich nicht sein, aber vlt is ja irgendwo dreck...habe leider keine genauen werte, aber der durchflussanzeiger dreht sich schon ziemlich schnell, sodass man kaum seine schaufeln erkennen kann, das is leider keine l/h angabe......

ma sehn ob ihr mit helfen könnt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2012)

Für eine 6990 ist deine Radiatorausstattung definitiv knapp (wenn auch bei den Drehzahlen nicht zwingend der einzige Grund für die hohen angezeigten Werte - die üblichen Messfehler könnten mir reinspielen) und bei 44 °C Wassertemperatur (und 24 °C Luft?) würde eine Steigerung der Radiatorfläche sicherlich einiges bringen. Ein einzelner 140er würde aber wenig bringen, insbesondere wenn er seine Wärme in die Ansaugluft der anderen abgibt.
Durchfluss sollte, ohne heftige Verstopfungen kein Problem sein, dass hast du richtig erkannt. Auch mit Verstopfungen würde er die hohe Wassertemperatur nur erklären, wenn der Temperaturfühler zwischen Wärmequellen und Radiator sitzt.


----------



## L-man (12. März 2012)

was für Lüfter benutzt du denn? Ich würde erstmal die Drehzahl erhöhen, beim spielen ist es ja nicht so wild wenn er etwas lauter wird. Anosnten hilft nur mehr Fläche und evtl die Slim gegen dickere Radis zu tauschen.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Morgen,

@L-man
Die 140er sind die Standard Corsair Lüfter und oben sind 3x 120er aerocool shark verbaut. Klar, wenn ich die Lüfter voll aufdrehe habe ich noch paar Grad weniger, aber das war nicht mein Anliegen, als ich auf WaKü gewechselt bin.
Das mit einem weiteren Radi intern hab ich mir schon gedacht, also dass er nicht viel bringen würde, da die Luft im Case schon 30°C-40°C hat. Da ich ja aber alles intern haben möchte, würde ja ein Tausch der Radiatoren bestimmt was bringen oder?

Aber auch die hohen Temps der CPU unter Prime bei 30°C Wasser machen mich stutzig, das is ne Differenz von 35°C maximal, war schon kurz davor den Kühler zu öffnen, vlt is da drin was abgelagert? und dadurch ist die Wärmeleitung enorm behindert?
Bei der GPU ist die Temperatur super, alles nur maximal 25-30°C höher als das Wasser, maximal 60°C und das find ich für ne so hitzige GPU super.

Es ist halt meine erste WaKü und mir fehlt die Erfahrung um Fehlerquellen effizient zu suchen.


----------



## L-man (12. März 2012)

du könntest due Radis auch mit DHE Schächten ausstatten wenn genug Platz da ist. Das mache ich auch grade damit hast du zumindest die Innentemperatur im Griff und die Radis saugen keine Luft des anderen an.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Meinst du solche Luftschächte? Wenn ja wird das nich gehn, da ich dir Zirkulation brauche, sonst stirbt mein RAM den Hitztod


----------



## Uter (12. März 2012)

Also ich finde die Wassertemp ziemlich gering dafür, dass du über 450W mit einem schlecht platzierten 360er und 140er Radi abführst.

Wenn du die Lüfter des 360ers einblasend montierst (alternativ den 140er rausblasend), dann sinken deine Temps schon etwas. Eventuell kannst du mit besseren Lüftern noch etwas mehr Leistung bei gleicher Lautstärke rausholen. Für noch mehr Leistung brauchst du dann mehr Fläche. 

Der Ram ist normalerweise das Letzte, worüber du dir Gedanken machen musst.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

hmm, da werden wohl erstmal die Radis getauscht....

Ich gugg mich mal im forum nach dickeren Radis um, so G Changer aufwärts  dann werden die Radis komplett getauscht und auch gleichzeitig das Lüftersetup geändert. Sterben tut ja keine Komponente solange...

Aber das mit der CPU haltet ihr für normal?

Oder  6990 gegen 7970 tauschen....


----------



## Uter (12. März 2012)

Dickere Radis bringen es m.M.n. nicht. Die Kosten dann schnell mal mehr als ein Nova und kühlen je nach System vielleicht 2K besser als die Magicool. Da hätte selbst ein weiterer, suboptimal belüfteter, 140er Magicool mehr Einfluss und würde weniger kosten. Dann lieber in bessere Lüfter investieren.

Die CPU-Temp ist im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit normal.

Eine sparsamere Graka könnte alle deine Probleme aus der Welt schaffen, wär aber auch langsamer und mit weiteren Kosten verbunden.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Alles doof ....^^

Das Case ist schon so riesig (und dank der Hardware auch echt schwer) und dann noch ein Kühler extern? Vorallem will ich nichts an den Seitenwänden anbauen.

Das einzige was ich mir Vorstellen könnte, wäre ein riesiger länglicher Radi oben auf dem Deckel mit 5-7cm Abstand. Der sollte sogar passiv reichn, bzw durch den Luftstrom der 3x120er genug bringen, egal ob rein oder rausblasend montiert. 
Der Radi dann einfach auf Abstandshülsen aufs Case geschraubt und gut ist. Wahrscheinlich kann ich aber dann auch alle anderen Radis rausnehmen, die 3x120 direkt unterm Deckel anschrauben und nur den riesen Radi obendrauf haben oder?

BSP: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 560 Phobya G-Changer 560 35228


----------



## <BaSh> (12. März 2012)

Wieso nicht einfach einen Niva daneben stellen?
Mit Schnellkupplungen ist der dann schnell und sauber zu lösen.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Weil ich nichts daneben stellen will, es soll "ein Teil" bleiben, wenn auch riesig und verdammt schwer 

Mir wäre sogar eine interne Lösung am liebsten, aber da arbeite ich ja grad schon am Limit wie es scheint....

Der Rechner wird rechts neben mir an der Wand auf einem Tisch stehen. Hinterm und rechts vom Rechner ist Wand, links ist das Window und vorm Rechner soll auch nichts stehen, aber nach oben hab ich Platz, wenn schon denn schon.

Würde denn dieser 560er G.Changer reichn? eigentlich sollte ich damit doch wirklich alles kühlen können oder? weil ich auch noch überlege das MoBo zu fluten.


----------



## Uter (12. März 2012)

Ein 560er ist nicht so groß, passiv kannst du damit vergessen. Ein passives System erreichst du aber eh nicht so schnell (Nt und Pumpe limitieren die Lautstärke), folglich sind gute Lüfter mit niedrigen Drehzahlen kein Problem. Ich persönlich finde es etwas sinnlos nochmal 100€ in einen Radi zu investieren, der leistungsmäßig von deinen jetzigen Radis (wenn sie optimal positioniert werden) um einen weiteren Magicool 140er für 33€ entfernt ist.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Das Geld wäre jetzt erstmal egal, ist hier Planungstheorie, ich geh auch von nem Gebrauchten aus und auch vom Verkauf meiner Radis dann.

Aber was ich nicht verstehe, der 560er extern mit den 3x120 Lüftern auf abstand (vlt auch noch ein 140er lüfter direkt montiert) soll schlechter sein als 2x140er und der 360er Radi intern?

ich hab jetzt nur mal ganz stumpf die oberflächen ausgerechnet. der 560er hat 0,0784qm bei knapp 6cm dicke, wohingegen die ganzen SLIMs insgesamt dann zwar 0,0824qm hätten, aber nur fast halb so dick sind. Rein rechnerisch sieht das nach weniger Fläche aus.

Außerdem hätte ich gedacht, dass es auch Vorteile durch die Effektivität bringt, nur ein Radi, weniger Ecken und Kanten wo das Wasser lang muss usw usw.

@Uter
Intern würde ja der extra 140er erstmal wenig bringen, was würdest du denn machen?^^

p.s. der 560er ZUSÄTZLICH, dann soltle das ganze doch locker unter kontrolle sein oder?

oder anderer Plan der 360er fliegt raus, der 560er kommt on top.

kreislauf wäre dann:pumpe-cpu-140er-graka-560er-agb-pumpe

Was würdeste dazu meinen?


----------



## Uter (12. März 2012)

Bei Radis sollte man die Lüfter direkt montieren, sonst sinkt ihre Leistung extrem ab. Es würde mich wundern, wenn ein passiver 560er einen aktiven 140er mit langsamen Lüftern schlagen würde.

Doppelt so dicke Radis haben nicht ansatzweise die doppelte Fläche, da sie einen viel größeren Lamellenabstand benötigen, um keinen zu hohen Luftwiderstand auf zu bauen. Es gibt auch dicke Radis, die dünnen unterlegen sind.

Die "Effektivität" nennt man Durchfluss und der ist bekanntlich bei guten Kühlern nicht sonderlich wichtig.

Ich würde auch einen Nova kaufen oder die Graka verkaufen.

Mit dem 560er zusätzlich hättest du genug Leistung, alternativ dazu ein 420er für 2/3 des Preises mit 3/4 der Fläche.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich gugg mich mal wegen nem 560er um und montier den dann mal zusätzlich oben, aber passiv. der kriegt dann erstmal die luft von den 3x120er lüftern ab, die sich aber durch den abstand schon genug mit frischluft vermischen dürfte. das sollte die fehlenden grad bringen, immerhin is das dann schon ne riesen wakü....

das is für mich momentan ein projekt und da soll die wakü auch wirklich das leisten, für was ich sie angeschafft habe.

was würdest du kreislauftechnisch dann empfehlen?

pumpe-140er-gpu-560er-cpu-360er-agb-pumpe?


----------



## Uter (12. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, ein passiver 560er rentiert sich nicht.

Die Reihenfolge ist egal, solange der AGB vor und über der Pumpe ist. 
Eventuell solltest du dir nochmal den Guide durchlesen.


----------



## the.hai (12. März 2012)

AGB und Pumpe ist bei mir eh ein Bauteil 

hmmm im Forum will ja einer seinen Nova plus Ständer loswerden, aber wohin damit^^


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2012)

ich komm günstig an noch zwei 360er slim ran, die werd ich oben mit rauf setzten, als "Dach". und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## speedstar (14. März 2012)

Wenn du die zwei 360er aufs Dach setzt, dann kühlst du diese ja mit Luft, die aus deinem 360er innen ausströmt?!
Was mich an der Sache so stutzig macht, ist die zu hohe Temperatur im Idle. Du hast unter Last einen hohen Wert, ok, wenn man die CPU/GPU und Radiatoren einbezieht. Doch die Temperatur im Idle...
Auch sollte der Lüfter des 140 im Heck rausblasen, anstatt alles rein zu drücken. Dies haben ja schon die anderen hier geschrieben.

Wenn du deine 360er montierst, dann mache mal das ganze System sauber und kontrolliere es. Vielleicht findest du ja einen Grund. Was ich noch begrüßen, wie sicherlich auch andere: ein paar (HD-)Bilder von deinem Gehäuse. Im Laufe der Zeit man ja oft "betriebsblind", am Ende sind es nur eins, zwei Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## ameisenbaer79 (14. März 2012)

Also ich habe es bei mir so gemacht, das ich den Slim oben im Deckel verbaut habe und den anderen habe ich am Heck montiert. Geht ganz gut wie ich finde. Sorry für die Quali, habe das Bild auf die schnelle mit dem Handy gemacht. Kühle damit nen 2500K und ne Gtx 470.


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2012)

das mit dem system säubern hab ich auch vor, da mir die cpu temp so hoch erscheint. wie mach ich das alles am besten sauber? 
waschbenzin durchspülen? ne mal ehrlich, wie am besten?

der hintere 140er reinblasen hat aber schon verbesserung der temps gebracht, auch die case innenraumtemp sank um 5°C.

die zusätzlichen radis kommen oben rauf und mit genug abstand und anderer richtung, dass sie frischluft ziehn. werden evtl noch 2 slim triple aber das sollte dann ja dicke reichn.

die tempsensoren sitzen halt direkt hinter dem großen radi und ich denke, dass das wasser nach der gpu durch den kleinen 140er nich dolle gekühlt wird und dann immer noch sehr warm in den cpu strömt UND erst dann im 360er "kalt" gemacht wird.

p.s. die verlegung der schläuche ist noch vom vorbesitzer, das wird auch geändert, aber bei dem aufwand will ich genug zeit und lust haben, damit ich nich rumfusche.

im anhang sind die bilder, das eine is der heaven bench aufbau, die zusätzliche 6970 einfach wegdenken^^


----------



## speedstar (14. März 2012)

Zum Thema reinigen kannst du hier was finden. Und bitte auch die Lüfter mit bspw. einem weichen Pinsel reinigen und die Radis gut durch pusten. Ich fand es erschreckend, was mal in meinem nach drei Monaten an Staub drin steckte.

Einmal den Lüfter drehen und schon 5°C gewinnen... du solltest echt mal darüber nachdenken, noch eins, zwei Lüfter zu montieren, bevor du alles mit Radis vollstopfst   So eine kleine Änderung und so ein vergleichsweise großes Resultat.
Das Corsair ist ja sehr geschlossen gehalten, so kann ja kaum Luft reinströmen im Vgl zu anderen, luftigen Gehäusen. Nicht, dass am Ende sich die Lüfter nur "tot saugen" und du deshalb keine Leistung hast. Wäre vielleicht auch der Grund für deine hohen Idle-Temperaturen. Überlege mal, du saugst durch einen Radi erwärmte Luft von außen an und hast 5°C weniger im Gehäuse, als wenn du die Luft aus einem Gehäuse mit wassergekühlten Komponenten durch den Radi nach außen leitest.

EDIT:

Wenn du es kannst, entferne mal ein paar Slotblenden hinten und ein paar 5 1/4-Blenden vorn und schaue auf die Temps. Vielleicht bringt es etwas?!


EDIT 2: JUNGE!!!!
Den Schlauch hinter das MB-Tray gelegt...  Normalerweise reicht nicht der Abstand zwischen Tür und MB-Tray für so nen dicken Schlauch...


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> EDIT 2: JUNGE!!!!
> Den Schlauch hinter das MB-Tray gelegt...  Normalerweise reicht nicht der Abstand zwischen Tür und MB-Tray für so nen dicken Schlauch...


 
wiegesagt, die schlauchführung is supoptimal, aber hinterm mb is genug platz, da wird im 800d eigentlich nichts abgedrückt, ich will mir aber auch nen durchfluss sensor bestellen, dann kann ich das effektiv auswerten.

140er lüfter sind bestellt,a ber die aerocool shark in blau haben lieferschwierigkeiten....

p.s. der grund weswegen ich den lüfter gedreht habe, normalerweise haste im 800d nur einen 140er rein und einen 140er und 3 120er raus, da stimmtedas verhältnis nich.

und zum thema slotblenden:

ne 6990, x-fi titanium fatal1ty, bigfoot killer 2100 und ne firewire karte-> nur ein slot leer und der is offen.

5,25" schächte sind alle voll, einer für die nesteq steuerung, einer fürs lw, 2 für den xspc agb+pume und einer für die blende mit zwei tempanzeigen.


----------



## speedstar (14. März 2012)

Unabhängig von den Radis ist es empfehlenswert bei den Lüfter etwas zu ändern. Auch wenn das Verhältnis nicht stimmt, müsste durch die zahlreichen Löcher in der Rückwand strömen... Egal wie es ausgeht, halte uns auf dem laufenden.  Könntest ja mal einen Blogeintrag bei dir machen und einen kurzen Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich erstellen.


----------



## the.hai (14. März 2012)

also die 2 radis krieg ich wahrscheinlich am freitag, dann glei zu caseking alles andere nötige holen und dann wird am wochenende gebastelt. mal guggn ob das dann "fetzt". bilder und temp werte kommen dann hier rein.

ich bin heute beim googlen übern komplett wakü kühler von mips gestolpert sieht schon böse aus, aber machen die 140€ plus garantieverlust einen sinn? wenigstens ein bischen, es ist ja ein hobby, was nunmal geld kostet. 

http://www.evilware.de/images/product_images/original_images/21205_0.jpg


----------



## Uter (15. März 2012)

M.M.n. nein. Die meisten Boards haben eh übertrieben große Kühlkörper auf den Spawas, gerade in der Preisklasse deines Boards. Da müsstest du schon extrem takten und im Gehäuse auf alle Lüfter verzichten, damit das Sinn macht.


----------



## the.hai (15. März 2012)

hab auch sowas gelesen, dass es bei dem chipsatz nichts mehr ausmachen sollte. das letzte mal wo ich mich extrem mit oc beschäftigt habe war um meinen q6600 auf nem ep45 zu ocen und da war der chipsatzkühler unbedingt notwendig um jenseits der 3,2ghz zu kommen. die cpu hat erst bei 3,8 dicht gemacht  3,6 für 24/7 was 50% mehr takt sind, waren schon nice für das "alte ding". musste auch sein, um der 6870, bzw dann der gtx570 nich im wege zu stehen.
momentan hab ich nur 4,8 wirklich primestable gekriegt, aber das braucht ja schon keine sau, außer zum benchen. selbst die 4,2 hab ich nur "weil ichs kann" 

dann bleibts normal, im case is ja noch genug zirkulation, ich werd ja die lüfter nich raushaun und auf passiv gehen.


----------



## XXWuDi (15. März 2012)

diesem Thema finde mich sehr interesant,da ich bau gerade mein erst WaKü  für mein i5 2500K+7970,als Radi habe für ein XSPC RX360 entschieden,  aber allmählich  bezweifellte ob es reicht. malsehen was den  "Versuchskanienchen" den weg zeigt 

@ the.Hai 
1, die 140er, kopf nach oben umdrehen finde ich besser. oder einfach nach Geräuseinnen bringen, ich sehe genügend platz dafür.
2,6990 mit WaKü ist  schön schief,häng mit ein Seil auf Dach ist doch keine schlecht Idee.
Viel Spass und Erfolg bei dem WaKüExperiment


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2012)

ich hoffe, dass morgen die radis kommen, jedenfalls besorg ich heute schon alles andere bei caseking.

zum setup: wenn ich eh alles zum reinigen ausbaue und zerlege, dann werde ich auch den 140er radi nach unten setzten und ihn im sandwich betreiben. insgesamt werde ich dann einen 140er und 3 360er haben, das sollte reichn 

zur 6990: ja die is leicht schief nach unten, weiß auch nich was der vorbesitzer da getrieben hat. das liegt aber an backplate/wasserkühler, sobald der abmontiert ist, versuch ich die sache geradezubiegen. ich bastel ungern oft am rechner rum, wenn dann mach ich lieber alles mit einem abwasch.


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2012)

hab grad den cpu kühler geöffnet, sieht suboptimal aus.....

genau unter der jetplate öffnung sind blaue ablagerungen auf dem kompletten kupferlamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich mach mal weiter 
*
*UPDATE**

_SEHT EUCH MEIN WERK AN  ich bin stolz wie bolle^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzte fertig(keine sorge, hatte noch freunde zu besuch und hab parallel zum bier ab und an was gemacht^^), mit Zerlegen, Reinigen, Zusammenbauen, Anschließen und das Beste? Alles ist sofort dicht und fast 1,5Liter wasser später läuft schon prime und furmark.
Die Grafikkarte krieg ich nicht über 50°C, die CPU nicht über 60°C aber da geht noch was, wenn ich den Kühler nochmal abnehme, is nen Tick zuviel WLP. Die MX-4 hat sone komische konsitenz und hatte keine klinge da. Wassertemperatur liegt bei maximal 30°C, im Idle 2°C4^^
*
Die wichtigsten Änderungen im Überblick:*
- 140er Radi jetzte intern auf Trennwand zum NT mit "erstmal einem Lüfter von unten blasend
- zwei 360er Slim Triple zusätzlich im Kreislauf, zuerst extern, da ich noch keine Halterung gebaut habe
- 140er Lüfter hinten reinblasend
- Position von Radi und Lüfter im Deckel getauscht, damit man die roten LEDs von oben schön sieht
- agb/pumpe->GPU->2x 360er radi extern->CPU->140er+360er radi intern->agb+pumpe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dieses schwarze Blech samt Radis und Lüfter hab ich ebay kleinanzeigen zu verdanken, sieht einfach super aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und keine Sorge, das ist alles nur provisorisch, ich geh jetzte auch ersmal schlafen^^

_*
Und vielen Dank hier nochmal an ALLE BETEILIGTEN. eure vorschläge/hinweise haben mich super beim basteln unterstützt.
*_​


----------



## the.hai (19. März 2012)

*update*

hab gerade den cpu kühler zerlegt, hatte ihn falsch zusammengesetzt und die anschlüsse vertauscht 
zusätzlich hab ich die wlp ordentlich und so minimal wie möglich aufgetragen, was bei der mx-4 echt mist is. die streicht sich ja extrem schlecht.
hab jetzt unter prime max 56°C auf dem heißesten Kern bei 27°C Wassertemperatur laut Aida64 auch nur eine Streuung von 7°C auf allen Kernen. Die Temperaturen sind echt super jetzte und sehen realistisch aus, auch in anbetracht der 20% übertaktung.


----------



## the.hai (10. April 2012)

*update*

so hab jetzte 2 360er slims extern mit lüftern und ein 360er slim und ein 140er slim intern im einsatz.

habe den pc jetzte auf den tisch verlagert und alles soweit ferit, die externen radis haben jetzte füße und liegen hinterm case.

Da ja meine praktische erfahrung mit wakü immer noch relativ klein ist, hab ich da noch nen paar fragen.

was sollen so als wassertemperaturen rauskommen im idle/volllast?

durch den veränderten standort sind die temps bischen hochgegangen, aber nur die idle, unter vollast komm ich nicht über 30°c egal ob 21°C oder 24°c raumtemp.


----------



## the.hai (5. Juli 2012)

mal nen kleines update:

der zonk hat mir zu nem schönen coolgate radi verholfen, den ich unbedingt anbauen musste 

hab jetzte nen 140er, 360er und den besagten 420er im system. die enermax vegas duo konnt ich mir auch nicht verkneifen, schöne spielerei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

